# The most brutal metal band of all time



## Defender (Feb 20, 2009)

more metal than metal bro


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 24, 2009)

your gonna need to better define what it means to be brutal before anyone can coherantly resopond to this thread.


----------



## heresydarling (Feb 24, 2009)

I like the drummer, she's channeling Siouxsie.


----------



## Sharpguard (Feb 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arL2BqHD42A 

^^^They will rock you^^^


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 25, 2009)

Sharpguard said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arL2BqHD42A
> 
> ^^^They will rock you^^^



Totally killed the joke of this thread...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 25, 2009)

CUB played at my school a few years before I got here.

I love all-girl bands (Shonen Knife, Sleater-Kinney), so good.


I also like the idea that Michael Parenti's YouTube channel would just be old CUB and I Am Spoonbender videos.


----------



## AxlePerri (Feb 25, 2009)

The "heaviest" metal band I had heard in a while was Divinefire, especially songs from album "Hero". Very good music, like Rhapsody but looser recording. Here is a good cover they made: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMJuHtG1qlA (not a heavy song, but I don't remember the titles)

Then I learned it was "Christian Symphonic Power metal group".

"Heavy" has no meaning.

Good thread!


----------



## Scurrow (Feb 27, 2009)

Yo, you think that's brutal?  Check this out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDI19-YEMFY


----------



## Defender (Mar 9, 2009)

AxlePerri said:


> The "heaviest" metal band I had heard in a while was Divinefire, especially songs from album "Hero". Very good music, like Rhapsody but looser recording. Here is a good cover they made: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMJuHtG1qlA (not a heavy song, but I don't remember the titles)
> 
> Then I learned it was "Christian Symphonic Power metal group".
> 
> ...


Wow did you even watch the video you are an idiot


----------



## Koze (Mar 9, 2009)

I had a good laugh, pretty catchy :3


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is one of the tracks from the most brutal album I have ever listened to. To be honest, its more harsh and extreme than brutal, but its hard to listen to nonetheless. Its more brutal than any kind of black or death metal.

This is actually the most tame track on the CD but extremely brutal nonetheless.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-nQBi6KzvY


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 9, 2009)

Bunneh45 said:


> Here is one of the tracks from the most brutal album I have ever listened to. To be honest, its more harsh and extreme than brutal, but its hard to listen to nonetheless. Its more brutal than any kind of black or death metal.
> 
> This is actually the most tame track on the CD but extremely brutal nonetheless.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-nQBi6KzvY



Psshaw.

Check THIS shit out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puSkP3uym5k

I just punched a fucking wall in my hole, bro. :toughguypoopoo:


----------



## Defender (Mar 9, 2009)

this thread is proof that the people on the FA forums don't even read the threads before replying. People just read the title and write whatever it makes them think of.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 9, 2009)

Defender said:


> this thread is proof that the people on the FA forums don't even read the threads before replying. People just read the title and write whatever it makes them think of.



Most people just aren't as smart as you or I, Defender....


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 9, 2009)

I read the other posts and found the joke to lose its humor rather quick so I decided to give a relevant contribution to this thread. Sorry.


----------



## AxlePerri (Mar 10, 2009)

Defender said:


> Wow did you even watch the video you are an idiot



My friend, if you wish for a more interested and less divergent discussion of your topic, you will need to post more than one link to old video some of us have seen 2 or 3 times already .


----------

